# The 2010 car design award winners!



## ekkanh (Jun 21, 2010)

They have declared the winners of the Red Dot product design awards now, and among the awards the best looking cars 2010! 
I cant say I agree with the Peugeot RCZ... just dont think it is good enoughhno:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

each country has at least 10 car-of-the-year contests, so don't take it too serious


----------

